# Hawaiian Hardwoods- Input wanted!



## Schroedc

This is not a post to gauge interest before I make a purchase as I already have made an investment in the materials. To be open and honest with full disclosure, this is a partnership between @Don Ratcliff and myself that should benefit both of us and make available some neat wood to the WB community.

I will not be taking any first refusals here or giving anyone preferential place in line as pieces come up. What I am looking for is what sizes/cuts/shapes folks would be most interested in so as I move forward turning this pile of wood into blanks/slabs/sawdust/etc I cut pieces that will interest the largest audience here on WB.

It looks like we'll have Koa, Mango, Monkey Pod, some others, It's going to be a process to identify species on some of this as we go along so please be patient.

Obviously if I cut it all as 4/4 boards and folks wanted bowl blanks or pepper mill blanks etc. I'd kinda be shooting myself in the foot. once i have an idea of what sizes are most popular I can cut larger blocks that can be resawn as demand indicates.

I plan to ship as much as possible via USPS flat rate boxes so keep that in mind. If you're interested in larger pieces I am located in SE Minnesota so pickup would possibly be an option or in certain cases we can look at shipping via UPS or other carriers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## The100road

Thanks for doing all the dirty work Colin!

Although I would like bowl blanks I think my budget would keep me into the smaller sizes such as below.

Keep us little guys in mind! 

(Game call blanks) 1.5x1.5x6"
(Pot call blanks) 4x4x1


----------



## Wildthings

peppermill blanks
knife blanks
duck calls blanks


----------



## jasonb

10x3ish bowl blanks
Peppermill blanks


----------



## Sprung

4" x 4" x 8" blanks for coffee mugs
10" x 3 to 4" bowl blanks
Maybe a small 8/4 slab or two

I would probably drive over to pick up, depending on what and how much I got. Or for an opportunity to get out for a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

I use knife blocks and scales. I typically purchase in boards or slabs and cut my own to size and then send out to be stabilized.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

1.5"sq x 6" or 7" call blanks 4"x 4"x 1" pot blanks or dimensions of which could be re-sawn on my end to get them from.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris S.

I am a big fan of flat work and would love to see some wonderful curly boards come out of this instead of blanks those crazy chipper will just turn into worthless piles of wood chips. 

That said also be into some Vase blanks and large bowl blanks depending on price point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Chris S. said:


> I am a big fan of flat work and would love to see some wonderful curly boards come out of this instead of blanks those crazy chipper will just turn into worthless piles of wood chips.
> 
> That said also be into some Vase blanks and large bowl blanks depending on price point.




Hey Now!!! You single dimension visioned plank laying straight walled there is enough to go around and around and around you get what I am saying  away Colin  away!!






Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jim Beam

For me (and I will throw down some serious cash for purty wood) bowl blanks. I like 'em big. (big as my mini lathe will go)

12 x 12 x 4 or 5
10 x 10 x 4
9 x 9 x 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Thank you @Schroedc for all of this.

There is also a tree of purple heart. Some is the thinnest amount of sap wood and some where the sap is half and spalted nicely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thank you @Schroedc for all of this.
> 
> There is also a tree of purple heart. Some is the thinnest amount of sap wood and some where the sap is half and spalted nicely.




Yikes you went in partnership with @Don Ratcliff - .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thank you @Schroedc for all of this.
> 
> There is also a tree of purple heart. Some is the thinnest amount of sap wood and some where the sap is half and spalted nicely.



Yeah, I'm going to have to look at those, some might make some crazy stabilized blanks with the spalting.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Hey Now!!! You single dimension visioned plank laying straight walled there is enough to go around and around and around you get what I am saying  away Colin  away!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney



Settle down brother, there's some of us out here that have a foot in each camp! There's enough for everyone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

@Don Ratcliff 

Purpleheart grows in Hawaii?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> @Don Ratcliff
> 
> Purpleheart grows in Hawaii?


Not that I know of..
Do all of the woods in your stash grow in Texas? 
Nevermind; I forgot the tony twins only use backyard woods...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have to look at those, some might make some crazy stabilized blanks with the spalting.


If they do we might need to come to a deal on a couple of those.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes you went in partnership with @Don Ratcliff - .....


Grrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not that I know of..
> Do all of the woods in your stash grow in Texas?
> Nevermind; I forgot the tony twins only use backyard woods...



I'm sorry, I forgot that only a Stoopid Islander would import a dam log......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Some more smoked treats around the corner!! Just sayin!!! Them t-har islands seem a long ways away. A simple taste is just that it does not hold the flavors or all that is there!!


----------



## gman2431

I would be interested (and willing to spend some money...) In something that fills MFRB or LFRB that is nice and curly... 

If it's real good you aren't far away and I have lots of vacation time! 

Looking at the pics the outside doesn't show a bunch of curly figure in those logs unless you're sandbagging us.... Lol! 

Hope ya prove me wrong and take my money....!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Some more smoked treats around the corner!! Just sayin!!! Them t-har islands seem a long ways away. A simple taste is just that it does not hold the flavors or all that is there!!



Rodney, I'll keep you company in the truck on the road up to Minnesota to get some of It! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Rodney, I'll keep you company in the truck on the road up to Minnesota to get some of It! Tony



But we all know that you're not going to step foot out of the truck once you get up here - and you'll make Rodney keep the truck running with the heat on full blast!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Now thats funny....


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> But we all know that you're not going to step foot out of the truck once you get up here - and you'll make Rodney keep the truck running with the heat on full blast!



I don't see what's funny about that Matt. Just because I'm not a crazy a** Yankee that likes the cold. You say it like it's not the way to act.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> I don't see what's funny about that Matt. Just because I'm not a crazy a** Yankee that likes the cold. You say it like it's not the way to act.....



It was 72 today....


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> It was 72 today....



Dude, that's butt cold, it was 97 here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Dude, that's butt cold, it was 97 here



I don't know about your butt but I'd guess mine runs about 98 like the rest of me....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Dude, that's butt cold, it was 97 here



72 is shorts and tshirt weather. 97 is unbearably hot.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> But we all know that you're not going to step foot out of the truck once you get up here - and you'll make Rodney keep the truck running with the heat on full blast!





Tony said:


> I don't see what's funny about that Matt. Just because I'm not a crazy a** Yankee that likes the cold. You say it like it's not the way to act.....



Matt you are going about it wrong- if you want to keep soutiners south- ya use pictures...

Surfing in Minn. in july





May deer hunt scouting

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Matt you are going about it wrong- if you want to keep soutiners south- ya pictures...
> 
> Surfing in Minn. in july
> 
> View attachment 128518
> 
> May deer hunt scouting
> 
> View attachment 128519

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass

Maybe a bookmatched set of Koa thins 7.5 x 20" x 1/4" for each half or body blank pieces @ 1 3/4" thick instead. Maybe shoot me a rough idea on price before cutting. I have picked up an extra job just for things like this, he he he (if the evil inflection didn't come out in the written laugh it is here in real life). I've really been trying to stick to the wood I have but dag nab it you and Don know how to give me DT's.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


>



Proof - Colin and Dan's wood is safe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man

I might be interested in some Purpleheart, when you get down to it. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Proof - Colin and Dan's wood is safe



I can always get this for the trip.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I can always get this for the trip.
> View attachment 128522



You'd need about 3 of them for layering!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> I can always get this for the trip.
> View attachment 128522



Ya look like somethin Ya buy a tag for!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Ya look like somethin Ya buy a tag for!!!



Good eye, it's coyote!


----------



## Blueglass

I'm shocked at the way sidetracking and hijacking still go on without Kevin here to guide us.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Good eye, it's coyote!



I have a leather hat with rabbit lining- if it is not single digit I cannot wear it- It is warm!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds

Colin, keep me in mind for cutoffs to photograph for my ID site.

Yeah, I know ... useless to your profit motive, but what can I say ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> I have a leather hat with rabbit lining- if it is not single digit I cannot wear it- It is warm!!!


"Here is my leather hat. This picture was took when me and buddy settled these here parts."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> "Here is my leather hat. This picture was took when me and buddy settled these here parts."
> 
> View attachment 128527



Don and I make a good team huh?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

Blueglass said:


> I'm shocked at the way sidetracking and hijacking still go on without Kevin here to guide us.



It's my way of honoring my friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> "Here is my leather hat. This picture was took when me and buddy settled these here parts."
> 
> View attachment 128527


Ha, don't laugh Fess was my hero. I had one of those hats.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Ha, don't laugh Fess was my hero. I had one of those hats.



Aren't your idols supposed to be older than you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Aren't your idols supposed to be older than you?




GGGRRRR

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Tony

That is awesome! I have one too, just no idea where it's at.


----------



## Sprung

Hey,  taking selfies! Whodathunk?!?!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950

I knew i would be in trouble with that one

Reactions: Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

I gonna hafta build picture frames at this rate!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NeilYeag

Back to the topic Ha! Anything interesting and unique in knife scale size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I have one too, just no idea where it's at.



What? An old man in a fuzzy hat?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I can always get this for the trip.
> View attachment 128522





Tony said:


> Good eye, it's coyote!



Wow....coyotes sure are big in texas....


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Wow....coyotes sure are big in texas....



Well ya........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks

Mike probably got that hat from Davy-when he was a boy. But it still looks good!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Palaswood

nice haul! I'd be interested in a small figured slab I can resaw, maybe 6" - 10" wide, by at least 1.25"-2" thick and 12"-16" long maybe in curly koa or something figured. I'd be making bookmatched panels for a small cabinet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## misfire

The100road said:


> Although I would like bowl blanks I think my budget would keep me into the smaller sizes such as below.
> 
> 
> (Game call blanks) 1.5x1.5x6"
> (Pot call blanks) 4x4x1




I would want the same as 100road


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


>


Are you thinking this line trumps the other line forming in the other thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

I thought this post was to determine what size to cut the lumber. Sorry if I got in the wrong line

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

I thought this post was to determine what size to cut the lumber. Sorry if I got in the wrong line.


Schroedc said:


> This is not a post to gauge interest before I make a purchase as I already have made an investment in the materials. To be open and honest with full disclosure, this is a partnership between @Don Ratcliff and myself that should benefit both of us and make available some neat wood to the WB community.
> 
> I will not be taking any first refusals here or giving anyone preferential place in line as pieces come up. What I am looking for is what sizes/cuts/shapes folks would be most interested in so as I move forward turning this pile of wood into blanks/slabs/sawdust/etc I cut pieces that will interest the largest audience here on WB.
> 
> It looks like we'll have Koa, Mango, Monkey Pod, some others, It's going to be a process to identify species on some of this as we go along so please be patient.
> 
> Obviously if I cut it all as 4/4 boards and folks wanted bowl blanks or pepper mill blanks etc. I'd kinda be shooting myself in the foot. once i have an idea of what sizes are most popular I can cut larger blocks that can be resawn as demand indicates.
> 
> I plan to ship as much as possible via USPS flat rate boxes so keep that in mind. If you're interested in larger pieces I am located in SE Minnesota so pickup would possibly be an option or in certain cases we can look at shipping via UPS or other carriers.
> 
> View attachment 128468 View attachment 128469


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I think you are correct David, that silly ripsnack was messing with people I think...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ken Martin

I’d like bowl blanks up to 12” x 12” x (2” to 4”) and maybe some peppermill blanks. 

Thanks for the opportunity!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scooter McGavin

Im not yet a turner, mostly interested in flat boards


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> That is awesome! I have one too, just no idea where it's at.


I had one of those hats but my first wife cut it to make a bra for her work.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'd be interested in a few pen and pot call blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Do you still have these slabs of koa and monkey pod? Or the spalted purple heart?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Do you still have these slabs of koa and monkey pod? Or the spalted purple heart?
> 
> View attachment 161924
> 
> View attachment 161925
> 
> View attachment 161926



Every bit of it is still sitting stacked up. Other than the part that was sold on here and one piece that sold locally. 

I haven't used any of it. I managed to avoid selling my mill as I fully intend to get this completed. Unfortunately I ended up having to prioritize to keep my building, my business, and my house. I'll post pictures later tonight or tomorrow and everyone can see it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------

